# brown spot in lawn.



## stevez (Jun 14, 2006)

I recently moved from the city to the suburbs and now have a lawn to contend with.
I try to do everything by the book. But I have a problem with my lawn.
There seems to be brown spots on some areas of the lawn. I water twice a day, in the am and then in the afternoon. I planted seeds in early may and then used starter fertilizer as prescribed by scots. The grass was coming up fine. We had a few rainy weeks were I couldn't get to mow it so it got a little long. After mowing it a week ago I went with scots fertilizer(I think it was the second step) and after that I have been getting these brown spots. Could I have added too much fertilizer to these areas and messed up the grass.


----------



## mellody28 (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi, did you try pulling up the grass and see if it came up easy? If you can pull it up with no effort(it's not longer rooted) you probably have grubs. We are currently going through this  I'm going to have our lawn guy come spray for them.


----------



## stevez (Jun 14, 2006)

The grass is firmly rooted. I think I may have cut it too short. And maybe over watered.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

You probably "spilled" too much fertilizer in some spots. This will burn the grass and turn it brown. How did you spread the fertilizer?


----------



## ChrisF79 (Jun 18, 2006)

ron schenker brought up a great point. I once put down fertilizer and then turned on the sprinklers. The one sprinkler head was broken so water didn't hit one area of my lawn. Immediately after, that spot of grass was brown. Always make sure you give your lawn a good soaking after laying down fertilizer. Just a hunch, but that might be the problem here.


----------



## Always Greener (Feb 9, 2006)

Can you please post a picture of the problem..


----------

